# Gaming PC oder doch lieber Konsole? -&gt; Wertverlust



## TheLastUn1c0rn (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo allerseits!

Da einerseits die aktuelle Konsolengeneration zu Ende geht und andererseits mein Laptop, der vor vier Jahren noch ganz anständig war, inzwischen keine aktuellen Spiele mehr anständig schultern kann, bin ich, wenn ich weiterhin an den Neuentwicklungen der Spielebranche teilhaben will, gezwungen, mir eine neue Spieleplattform zuzulegen. 

Im Allgemeinen schwanke ich noch zwischen den zwei obligatorischen Optionen: entweder eine der Next-Gen-Konsolen, oder aber ein Gaming PC. An ersteren schrecken mich vor Allem fehlende Abwärtskompatibilität sowie einige unschöne Designentscheidungen ab (Stichwort: dauerlaufendes Kinect), weshalb ich vor Kurzem begonnen habe, mich über den aktuellen Markt an hochwertigen PC-Komponenten zu informieren. Inzwischen bin ich sogar schon so weit, mir Gedanken über ein High-End-Modell zu ca. 1.200€ zu machen. Allerdings ist das natürlich ein Haufen Geld, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass sowohl PS4 als auch XboxOne in spätestens einem halben Jahr für unter 400€ zu haben sein dürften. 

Insofern möchte ich eine solche Investition erst einmal gründlich durchdenken. In diesem Zusammenhang sind mir einige Fragen in den Sinn gekommen, auf die Ihr hoffentlich Antworten habt:

*1. *
Wie viel stärker als die neuen Konsolen ist denn nun so ein "High-End-Gaming-PC" (z.B. Core i7 4770K und GeForce GTX 770) in der Praxis? Immerhin würde ich ja das Dreifache bezahlen, allerdings fürchte ich, dass ich dafür ein nicht annährend so großes Leistungsplus bekomme, oder? Welchen Sinn hat es dann für mich überhaupt, einen teuren Gaming PC zu kaufen, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich bereits einen Laptop besitze, auf dem ich mit Office etc. arbeiten kann?
*
2. *
Das meiste Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir der rasante Wertverlust bei PCs.  

Eine Spielekonsole kaufe ich für einmalig 400€ und habe damit eine feste Kombination an Hardware, die nicht nach Upgrades oder ähnlichem verlangt. Trotz des hardwaretechnischen Stillstandes hatte ich in der letzten Generation immer wieder das Gefühl, das die Spiele mit den Jahren auf ein und derselben Konsole immer besser aussahen. De Facto bekam ich so von meiner einmal gekauften Konsole im Folgenden stetig besser werdende Grafik vorgesetzt.

Bei Gaming PCs scheint die Sache ganz anders auszusehen: nach dem, was man so hört, ist selbst ein High-End PC nach ca. 3 bis 4 Jahren nur noch Mittelklasse. Das resultiert dann wohl darin, dass er nicht nur im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen nicht mehr mit weiter besser werdenden Resultaten aufwarten kann, sondern sogar immer schlechtere Grafikdarstellung liefert.

Beim Zusammenfassen dieser beiden Gedanken kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich mit einer Spielekonsole für 400€ in den Folgejahren noch mit deutlichen Leistungssteigerungen rechnen kann, während ein wesentlich teurerer PC immer schlechtere Leistung liefert und in einigen Jahren bereits lauthals nach Aufrüstung ruft. Darum würde ich gerne wissen:
*a)* ob die vorausgegangene Überlegung korrekt ist
*b)* wie lange ein heutiger High-End-PC in der Lage sein wird, neue Spiele auf mindestens hohen Einstellungen wiederzugeben
*c)* ob ich mit einem solchen teuren PC am Ende der gerade angebrochenen Konsolengeneration vielleicht gar von den billigeren PS4 und XboxOne überholt werde.

Irgendwie sehe ich nämlich nicht ein, dass ich erst heute viel Geld ausgeben und dann in einigen Jahren auch noch nachhelfen soll...



Abgesehen von diesen Fragen würde ich gerne Eure Vorschläge zu Bezugsquellen hochwertiger PCs hören.
Im Zusammenbauen von Rechnern habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung, und auch zu viel Angst, dass ich die sensiblen Teile mit meinen schwitzigen Händen beschädigen könnte. 
Deshalb habe ich nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, den PC für mich zusammenbauen zu lassen. Aufgefallen ist mir bisher in dieser Hinsicht vor Allem der PC-Konfigurator von mifcom.de : die große Vielfalt an Komponenten und die dreijährige Garantie sehen ziemlich gut aus. Was haltet Ihr von Mifcom?

Zu guter Letzt habe ich hier noch eine mögliche Zusammenstellung von Bauteilen getroffen. Ich hoffe, dass mir ein solches Setup sehr gute Spieleleistung liefert, gleichzeitig jedoch zukunftsfähig (mögliche CPU-Übertaktung) und leicht aufrüstbar (z.B. 8GB mehr RAM) wäre. Was sagt Ihr dazu?



Danke, dass Ihr bis hierher gelesen habt!   

MfG
TheLastUn1c0rn


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2014)

Für mich sind das einfach unterschiedliche Konzepte. Nur weil man eines davon besser findet, ist das kein Grund, das andere gleich zu verteufeln.

*1. *Der Leistungsbonus eines Spiele-PCs ist natürlich toll, aber je näher man einem High End System kommt, desto weniger Leistungsgewinn bekommt man für den Aufpreis. Ich selbst habe nie mehr als 1.000 Euro für ein komplettes System ohne Monitor bezahlt und habe erstmal auch nicht vor, daran etwas zu ändern. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, da man nach ein paar Jahren ja eh wieder aufrüstet.

Was für mich jedoch noch wichtiger ist, als die Leistung, ist die Flexibilität und der Preis der Spiele. 
Ich will ein Rennspiel spielen? Da schließe ich mein Lenkrad an. Ich will Fliegen? Joystick, Ruderpedale und TrackIR dran. Will ich arbeiten, nen Shooter oder Strategiespiel spielen, dann sind Keyboard + Maus unschlagbar. Wenn ich ein Actionadventure oder Jump & Run spiele, dann schließe ich ein Gamepad an. Will ich ganz in die Spielwelt eintauchen, dann wird es bald Oculus Rift für den PC geben. Funktioniert alles problemlos und kann ich prima kombinieren. 
Zu den Spielepreisen: Die kriegt man, Steam und GOG sei Dank, nicht selten für unter 3 bis 10 Euro, während man für die Konsolenversionen noch das 5 bis 10-fache bezahlt.

Wenn ich dann doch mal ne Lust auf nen Konsolentitel habe, dann bleibt immer noch die Option, sich die später für 200 Euro zu kaufen, anstatt zum Release für 400 bis 500. Bis dahin ist dann auch die Auswahl an guten Spielen viel größer.


*2.* Zum Wertverlust: Der ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, da ich einen PC nicht als Wertanlage sehe. Ein neuer PC für 1000 Euro hält dennoch mindestens 2 bis 3 Jahre ohne Hardwareupdate. Danach kann ich mir für 200 bis 300 Euro ne neue Grafikkarte und nen neuen Kühler für die CPU zum Übertakten für 50 Euro kaufen und bin für 250 bis 350 Euro wieder auf dem neuesten Stand.


Zu den Bezugsquellen: Mofcom sagt mir so nichts, aber Alternate oder Hardwareversand sind generell eine gute Quelle für PC Hardware und bieten ebenfalls die Möglichkeit, sich ein System per Konfigurator zusammenzustellen. Das Ergebnis ist dann weitaus günstiger als ein Komplettsystem und bietet trotz hochwertigerer Komponenten (bei Komplettesystem wird häufig in Sachen Mainboard, Netzteil usw. gespart) einen deutlich besseren Preis.

Zumm zusammengestellten System: Sieht soweit ok, aber wenn du so sehr auf's Geld schaust, würde ich nen anderen Prozessor nehmen. Wenn du übertakten willst, dann nen i5 4670k, wenn du nicht übertakten willst (die aktuellen i5 und i7 Prozessoren sind auch ohne Übertaktung schon verdammt stark), nen i5 4570 oder nen Xeon E3-1230 v3, der quasi ein i7 ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit und Übertaktungsfunktionen ist. In dem Fall könntest du auch einen kleineren Lüfter und ein günstigeres Mainboard nehmen. Das Netzteil erscheint mir mit 700 Watt auch ziemlich überdimensioniert.
Allerdings bin ich im Bereich Hardware nicht immer 100%ig auf dem neuesten Stand, daher solltest du dir noch ein paar weitere Meinungen anhören.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Um es mal kuet zu machen:

Die alten Konsolen schaffen natürlich noch Ktuelle Spiele aber sehen teilweise schlimmer aus als niedrige Einstellungen am pc. Dass Argument, die Konsolen reichen 8 Jahre aus, stimmt also nur bedingt.
Ein aktueller Highend pc (der übrigens selbst mit einer 770 unter 1000 kostet--> Xeon 1230v3 statt i7, 8gb ram, GTX 770...) wird in 5 Jahren spiele auch noch darstellen können. Wie die Konsolen dann halt zu der Zeit. Nicht mit hohen settings natürlich. Aber das schafft auch keine Konsole zu der Zeit.

Beim pc hast du den Vorteil, ihn immer erweitern zu können. Wenn er mal nicht mehr alles packt, reicht erstmal ein Grafikkartenupdate, um den Konsolen wieder weit voraus zu sein. Außerdem ist er eine viel vielfältigere Plattform als eine Konsole.

Das mit dem übertakten würde ich gut überlegen. Man zahlt viel mehr für 5% mehr fps wenn's hochkommt.


----------

